# Photos of Ottisville Fur Auction



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

someone shoot out the dates and times please


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Saturday Jan. 21st. Auction starts at 9.....maybe earlier if everyone is ready to go.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Joe R. said:


> Saturday Jan. 21st. Auction starts at 9.....maybe earlier if everyone is ready to go.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
What time will you guys start to set up?

If I can get done checking traps in time I may be able to help.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Mark, I have the same question for Joe and I also plan on being there to lend a hand, when the doors open.

Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I will probably be there around 630 to 7 am.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## determinedArcher (Jan 15, 2011)

where is the actual location? address? i would like to come just to see everyone's harvest.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

130 E. Main St. Otisville, MI

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Here are a few photos from the Auction.

Around 50 lots of furs were going over the auction block.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Dang It!!! Dave I was looking for you want to meet ya... we took off and never was able to track you down. thanks for the pics 

Dave


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Matt and I both had a great time. It was nice to finally meet some of you. Thanks to everyone that helped put it all together.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Yes, it was a well run auction, as always!

Joe's crew are true professionals at getting the fur processed and moved across the auction block.

Wish I could have met more of our forum trappers, but I had to bail out shortly after noon.

I am sure we will be getting a report from Joe on the results of the auction in short order.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I had a great time today at the sale and even got to sell my furs their for money. (Seems funny that I am getting paid to hang out with a ton of great people.)

It was nice seeing some of you again and meeting some more that I hadn't met yet. Hope to meet more next time.

Thanks for a great sale!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wish I would've made it.

Everet, sure works his butt off at those sales!


----------

